# Water tank deer blind build



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

So i never done a photo build of a deer blind so thought id give it a try. Figured yall could give me tips and advice through the build. So it started with picking up a 3500 gallon black water tank from a local oil field company. It had a 4 inch cut where a forklift operator drive it into. I started with trying to figure out what windows and door i was gonna use. I kicked the idea around of plexiglass from local glass company and the old wooden door technique. I looked at as many builds on the internet that i could find. I came up with Deerview Windows company. I called them told them what im doing and helped me with how i will need to mount them. I will have to use a 1x4 frame around the inside and mount windows on top of that. For the door i will have to frame it out with 1x4's and mount door on top of framing. So i chose 6 order 6-12x24 gunna put them vertical cause its getting set up for bow hunting, and ordered a 30x40 deluxe door from them. The windows i ordered in the camo window so i can see out but they cant see in when i do have them closed. I know its gonna be a warm sucker during the hotter time of the season but during the cold times ill be nice and warm with my reclining chair and cot. I hope every one enjoys this build and will take some time but ill keep posting pictures and take all advice how to make it better and more efficient.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

What was stored in it/


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

just water, when i got it it was very clean and could not smell anything in it at all. just need to find a cap for the 16-18'' hole that they put the water from the in, its threaded luckily


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Tank depot in Houston should have the cap


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

awesome ill have to check them out, me and my little helper as seen in picture gunna finish cutting windows this week, then on to the door.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Make sure you tell people that it's a water tank that's black and not a black water tank. Those are 2 different things


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea thank you, im not in the oilfield so did not really know the differnecw i do now lol, the kiddo is sure likeing the echo it has for now playing in it


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

If you are okay with cold simply wear black clothes and use a heater. shoot right through the windows...

John


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

yea will hunt some during earlier season but the spot its going is a later season spot. ill keep the pics coming through out the build.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

That ought to look sharp. I would Tiger stripe with green and brown spray paint.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice...friend did that a number of years ago and it was just too hot inside when the sun got on it. Find a shady spot lol.

TH


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

Put a couple of the solar powered exhaust vents on the roof to move hot air out of it, otherwise you will cook during bow season.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Well last night cut the last 3 windows, total of 6 now. Gunna cut the door tonight 30x40 and then work on the interior until windows and doors arrive.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

here is the pic of the door i cut last night, in laws taking some good carpet out of room and im getting it so will be cuttin that to fit this weekend. besides that ill start prepping it to paint until my windows and door arrive.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome build. I have this exact plan. Thanks for doing this so this "non-carpenter" doesn't screw up!


T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

tpool said:


> Awesome build. I have this exact plan. Thanks for doing this so this "non-carpenter" doesn't screw up!
> 
> T-BONE
> (tpool)


i am by far not a carpenter, little wood work here and there but thats it. a tip go buy a dremel saw max, cuts the holes perfect and is light weight.


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

Will you have it elevated at all? If you do could you paint the roof white to help reflect the heat rather than absorb it?


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

agteacher said:


> Will you have it elevated at all? If you do could you paint the roof white to help reflect the heat rather than absorb it?


no its gunna be on ground, where it is going is kinda a swampy area, i vut the door 12 inches high so it the pond that is 80 yards away floods it should be fine, i thought about doing it to roof or put some kind of heat stuff inside for the roof, will hunt it when its mainly colder out but im sure il hunt it some during the heat.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Going to be a nice stand. 
These run around 3,500.00 - 4,000.00 finished out I think. 
Looks like a fun project.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Inside not to fancy but May be an idea for you.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

YEA thats where i got the idea and i actually have 6 of the same windows ordered from deer view and hunna use 1x4 trim wood for the window to mount on. we are going to torch the wood then poly it for a nice shine and look.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

brodyfisher said:


> YEA thats where i got the idea and i actually have 6 of the same windows ordered from deer view and hunna use 1x4 trim wood for the window to mount on. we are going to torch the wood then poly it for a nice shine and look.


Nice. A friend of mine Cooper Davis has 2 of them for sale. Itâ€™s a lot cheaper and definitely more fun building it your self. 
He bought his last year and is now getting off his lease and wants 3000 each for them I think he paid 4000.00. 
They are definitely not cheap and should last you forever.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Nice. A friend of mine Cooper Davis has 2 of them for sale. Itâ€™s a lot cheaper and definitely more fun building it your self.
> He bought his last year and is now getting off his lease and wants 3000 each for them I think he paid 4000.00.
> They are definitely not cheap and should last you forever.


yes sir and my son is enjoying hanging in the shop with me and loseing all my tools lol


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Foam spray on top...that would lower temperature. In Texas you're gonna need to deal with the heat.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

jimk said:


> Foam spray on top...that would lower temperature. In Texas you're gonna need to deal with the heat.


wonder how much it would be


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

What if you made a "cover" if you will to go over the roof, just a few inches of air space between the two. 

Just thinking out loud.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats very possible, experimenting with a few ideas, no matter what it will be hot. As long as i hunt morinings in the warmer time of the season and when its cooler or cold out i will be fine.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

here is a little updated, started the camoing process, gunna finish it up tonight and then start working on interior this weekend. hopeing the windows and dooe come in next week and order some rain drip guards for above windows they being made and come in 2 weeks.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

pics


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Nice


John


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

jtburf said:


> Nice
> 
> John


Thank you sir


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Sweet paint job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you sir gunna try to finish the painting this eveneing


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Wow. That looks great. As an old guy though, I wonder why make the door so small? Being able to carry your stuff into the blind standing up sure seems like it would be easier. Is there a practical reason for making the door so small?


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

i did the door smaller cause of the price of the door, its not as bad in person, and was little concered a bigger door could possibly be to heavy for the plastic tank


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

That all makes sense.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Will the door be solid or like a window? I ask because I am firm believer in being able to sit inside and look without being silhouetted by a window behind me. It puts you in a dark cave, and is great if only the wind is right.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

the door is actually metal, check deerview window out its there deluxe door, very nice quality and makes the blind have a better look.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

and yes i will not have a door in the window its gunna get painted to match blind


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I assume you used templates to paint the designs on the blind. If not you are one heck of an artist.
Very cool looking blind.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

daddyeaux said:


> I assume you used templates to paint the designs on the blind. If not you are one heck of an artist.
> Very cool looking blind.


YES sir i ordred stencils from amazon as a 6-8 pack and used camo spray paint from home depot. gunna finish the paint this evening


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This goes without saying, but I will mention anyway...... If rifle hunting the muzzle needs to stick out the window if you're not wearing ear protection, the pressure level inside otherwise would deafen you. 

But bow hunting is another story, your arrows will just come flying out of a dark cave.
Floors in a blind can be beneficial at times, or not at other times. "Black hole" stands I made for ground hunting were just sitting on dirt with no floor, it helped eliminate that "drum" effect. Not too many situations can equal the adrenaline rush of drawing and releasing an arrow at eye level on a deer less than 10 yards away.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> This goes without saying, but I will mention anyway...... If rifle hunting the muzzle needs to stick out the window if you're not wearing ear protection, the pressure level inside otherwise would deafen you.
> 
> But bow hunting is another story, your arrows will just come flying out of a dark cave.
> Floors in a blind can be beneficial at times, or not at other times. "Black hole" stands I made for ground hunting were just sitting on dirt with no floor, it helped eliminate that "drum" effect. Not too many situations can equal the adrenaline rush of drawing and releasing an arrow at eye level on a deer less than 10 yards away.


its a 90% bow blind for sure but if i do use a rifle ear protection and a silencer will for sure be happening. i am also carpenting the walls and floor with some carpet i aquired from my inlaws


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

ALL painted exterior now even the roof


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Looking good ! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> Looking good !
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


sir i dont need your input lol thanks budddy!


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

update: got carpet installed this weekend, to a point cant do much more without windows and door.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Can I make a suggestion about the carpet in your blind. If you can get access to carpet tile, I would put that on the floor. The shag you have on the floor now is going to get very dirty and will wear through from the wheels on your chairs.
Carpet tile has two advantages. First it has a very tight pattern to the construction and is not going to hold the dirt as bad as the shag will.
Second, the backing on carpet tile is made of vinyl and will hold up very well to the rolling loads from your chairs.
The broadloom you have on the floor will work well on the walls, you will need to glue it up with contact cement. Regular broadloom gets very heavy. If you have access to regular wall carpet I would go that route.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

daddyeaux said:


> Can I make a suggestion about the carpet in your blind. If you can get access to carpet tile, I would put that on the floor. The shag you have on the floor now is going to get very dirty and will wear through from the wheels on your chairs.
> Carpet tile has two advantages. First it has a very tight pattern to the construction and is not going to hold the dirt as bad as the shag will.
> Second, the backing on carpet tile is made of vinyl and will hold up very well to the rolling loads from your chairs.
> The broadloom you have on the floor will work well on the walls, you will need to glue it up with contact cement. Regular broadloom gets very heavy. If you have access to regular wall carpet I would go that route.


yea that makes sence i appreciate it.


----------



## djs303 (Jun 4, 2018)

I like the looks of your stand. Looks like you are gonna have plenty room inside. I have a metal one that I use for bow hunting that is smaller but still works great. I think the shape keeps the sounds down also as the deer dont seem to hear noises as easy as with other blinds that I have bow hunted in.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

djs303 said:


> I like the looks of your stand. Looks like you are gonna have plenty room inside. I have a metal one that I use for bow hunting that is smaller but still works great. I think the shape keeps the sounds down also as the deer dont seem to hear noises as easy as with other blinds that I have bow hunted in.


yea i actually really like the blind alot, picking up 2 more tanks today as we speak, once my windows and door come in i will be done with this one, the wait is killing me.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks great! You scored big time on that tank.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks, i have actually picked up 2 more since the last time i have posted, gunna fix them up and keep one and sell the other


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

DeerView make a good product. Just don't be in a hurry to receive them when you place the order. I had to wait a couple of weeks last time I ordered. Very nice build.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Shooter said:


> DeerView make a good product. Just don't be in a hurry to receive them when you place the order. I had to wait a couple of weeks last time I ordered. Very nice build.


i got the email from them today, cant wait to get off and start building window frames.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

well i got home last night and got started on first window frame, and then realized they did not drop my door off. so today ill be making a phone call. here is some pics i only got one frame done but i know how i will do them all now.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

brodyfisher said:


> well i got home last night and got started on first window frame, and then realized they did not drop my door off. so today ill be making a phone call. here is some pics i only got one frame done but i know how i will do them all now.


Whereâ€™d you order the camo stencils from? I like that pattern....


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

good ole amazon 6 pack for like $20 something


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

brodyfisher said:


> good ole amazon 6 pack for like $20 something


Thanks...


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

snapped a picture of the door in its fitting stage, its gunna turn out nice, once im done with this blind im gunna post it for sale.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Getting closer!


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Looks awesome. Very well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

What does a damage tank usually go for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

